# ODNR Proposing Use of Gas Motors at Barkcamp



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

There was a story on the news last night that the ODNR is looking at allowing gas motors on the lake at Barkcamp. According to the story, by allowing gas motors, they will qualify for more grant money to improve the park. There isn't going to be a boat size or motor size limit but motors will not be allowed to run higher than idle speed. They said they would rather hold boaters responsible than impose a H.P limit.

I kinda like this idea but that lake isn't very big. It won't take too many boats for it to be over crowded.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

A lot of the electric only Lakes up here in the North are now small outboard friendly


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Barkcamp lake is small and a nice little lake. I believe this action will have little impact on the lake it's self and allow funding to improve the whole lake and park. Win/Win, A idle only speed will allow more people to enjoy. I doubt flocks of boaters will come.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

It's the dead sea as far as fishing goes. Otherwise, nice little lake.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

Barkcamp never had this problem when Mike Stewart ran the place ! what are they doing with the money from the pipeliners in the camp grounds ? who's running Barkcamp now St Clairsville school board ? i could care less about the gas motors i want to know where all the money goes lol


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Dragline said:


> Barkcamp lake is small and a nice little lake. I believe this action will have little impact on the lake it's self and allow funding to improve the whole lake and park. Win/Win, A idle only speed will allow more people to enjoy. I doubt flocks of boaters will come.


I doubt it will see a lot of boats either, there are much better options only a handful of miles away. We camp there a time or two a year, so it might be nice to take the boat when we camp, but doubt I would just haul my boat there to fish. I have had some good fishing days on that lake when I used to have my kayak. The place sucks in the summer for anything other than small bluegills though. Spring and Fall, I have caught some decent bass, channel cats, and a few crappie here and there. I agree with the Win/Win concept. 

I wish the Muskingum Watershed lakes would impose a speed limit instead of a H.P. limit, but i doubt that will ever happen. I refuse to buy a 9.9 just to fish Piedmont and Clendening.


----------



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

I like to see idea speed on the lake. I use two batteries to get up and back. Barkcamp can not get over crowded IMO...........no parking at all. What 6 trucks with trailers.....MAX?
Barkcamp management needs to have rules on the ramp area. People CAN NOT park on the ramp. When a boat comes off the lake you need somewhere to tie down your boat. Sometimes you have boats going in and you cant block the ramp. There is room to the left or right but trucks and cars park there. There is plenty of parking near by but people don't want to walk a 50 yards.
One day I came to the lake and there were 10-12 people {India} standing on the dock with kids swimming on the ramp!!! There were two boats going in and two boats leaving!! BLOCKED from doing anything. I was pissed. Another day I had my trailer in the water ready to load and a couple with kaykas goes right in front of me as I'm ready to load my boat!! I wasn't nice either!
Barkcamp needs another ramp at the beach area cove. It has more parking there.

As for bass fishing the lake. I love it! My favorite the last two years! This past August was unreal! 21 bass{ 11"to 18" } on my birthday !!


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

TClark said:


> It's the dead sea as far as fishing goes. Otherwise, nice little lake.


Is there any lake that is not the "Dead Sea" for you TClark?


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

All of them except for Clendenning and Bar camp.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

Hatchetman said:


> Is there any lake that is not the "Dead Sea" for you TClark?


lmao he trolls with lead core mostly


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

TClark said:


> All of them except for Clendenning and Bar camp.


i seen Den at the store the other day


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Awesome Tinknocker!


----------



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

i heard today that it will be ELECTRIC motors only on Barkcamp.
Fine by me.


----------

